# Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)



## PCGH_Daniel_H (26. November 2018)

*Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Moin und herzlich Willkommen zur frisch kopierten Neujahrs-Ausgabe unserer regelmäßigen CPU-Umfrage!

Der Standardtext: Für unsere Auswahl an Benchmarks mit Spielen und Anwendungen würden wir gern wissen, welche CPU in eurem primär genutzten Spiele-PC arbeitet. *Der Übersichtlichkeit halber fassen wir dabei einige Modelle zusammen und stützen uns dabei auf die Ergebnisse der vergangenen Umfragen. Ältere Modelle, die dort bereits einen insignifikanten Anteil erzielten, kommen zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit ins „Sonstige“-Sammelbecken.* Für die jeweils brandaktuellen CPU-Generationen haben wir detaillierte Auswahlmöglichkeiten eingefügt.

*Warum sind da so viele Intel-CPUs aber so wenige von AMD/warum gruppiert ihr AMD so stark?*
Das hat einen einfachen Grund. Bei AMD liegen die Unterschiede hauptsächlich im Takt - und der lässt sich bei FX-CPUs ja in gewissen Grenzen frei einstellen, ebenso beim Ryzen. Bei Intel ist man hingegen stärker auf das festgelegt, was man gekauft hat: Hyperthreading ja/nein, unlocked ja/nein usw.

Frühere Umfragen mit teilweise aufgesplitteten Einzel-Modellen hier:
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q3/2018)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q2/2018)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/2018)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4/2017)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q3/2017)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q2/2017)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q1/2017)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4/2016)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem Spiele-PC? (Q3/2016)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem Spiele-PC? (Q2/2016)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem Spiele-PC? (Q1/2016)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem Spiele-PC? (Q4/2015)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem Spiele-PC? (Q3/2015)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem Spiele-PC? (Q2/2015)
• Welche CPU steckt in deinem Spiele-PC? (Q1/2015)

Ciao


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[X] 1800X und immer noch zufrieden 
Gruß T.


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Eine AMD APU in den beiden XBOX .

Ich habe keinen Gamer PC mehr !


----------



## kleinerEisbär (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] 6700k :3


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] Core i9 9900K (8c/16t)

Ablösung für 2500k.
Hoffentlich hebt die CPU genau so lange


----------



## Herbststurm (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

_Intel Core i7-2600K (4c/8t)_


----------



## der_yappi (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Oldschool
Intel Xeon E3-1230 aus der SandyBridge Reihe


----------



## Ion (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Ryzen 1700
Reicht die nächsten Jahre, auch wenn HisN was anderes sagt.
Ich hänge eh immer im GPU Limit.


----------



## azzih (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

2700X. Bin sehr zufrieden alles läuft sehr gut in WQHD, sogar auf dem 144hz Monitor.


----------



## bschicht86 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Seit kurzem ein 2950X. Bin mal gespannt was das so wird nach vielen problemfreien Jahren mit einem FX8350


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Bei mir immer noch der FX8350. 
Wenn der Release vom Zen2 (Ryzen 3700X/3800X) und des AMD X570 Chipsatzes da ist, dann schlage ich zu.


----------



## DKK007 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[X] i7-4770K

Mein i7 wartet immer noch für unbestimmte Zeit auf einen verlöteten Intel Octacore mit Icelake-Architektur in 10 nm. 
Da stehen die Chancen für den i5 besser nächstes Jahr durch einen Zen2 12-Kerner ersetzt zu werden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

*Intel i7 8700K*, das wird auch in absehbarer Zeit so bleiben, also mindestens bis Anno Domini 2020, weder die Kernanzahl noch der Takt beziehungsweise IPC nötigen mich auf etwas anderes umzusteigen für meine Spiele.
Er läuft auf 5,1GHz - für mein Exemplar ist das der ideale Übertaktungspunkt punkto Leistung und Volt beziehungsweise Abwärme, er macht aber (im Winter) bis zu 5,3GHz mit - bei einer persönlichen 1,4v grenze, geköpft wurde er auch.
Mal sehen was Intel & AMD mit ihren neuen Fertigungen schaffen werden, ein Wettlauf auf die 6GHz Marke wäre toll.


----------



## theoturtle (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

AMD Phenom II X4  960T
Bis das Geld für den Ryzen mal investiert  werden kann. Muss aber auch sagen, bisher (nur Full-HD / so gut wie  keine AAA-Games aktuell die mich interessieren) reicht der kleine mir  immer noch aus. Spätestens mit RDR2 oder Cyberpunk wird sich das wohl  ändern ... viellleicht auch schon mit Anno 1800 ?


----------



## hanfi104 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Einen Zen2 in Bereich <=500€ und 8-16 Kerne


----------



## LastManStanding (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

AMD Ryzen 3700X 12(24) oder 16(32) Kerne... hab ich vergessen.


----------



## onlygaming (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Von einem Ryzen 1600 auf einen 2700X geupgraded, geht ab wie eine Rakete. Beim Streamen absolut keine Probleme


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

LastManStanding, den hast du aber nicht eingebaut, denn darum geht es hier und nicht um Wunschfantasien


----------



## SilentHunter (26. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Meiner ist ein Ivy Bridge Xeon E3 1230.v2 seit einer weile hat er allerdings Konkurenz von einem Jaguar in einer PS4 pro.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

4790K Teufels-Schlucht. Mehr Schlucht als Teufel ...


----------



## Deimos (27. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] 5820k, nach wie vor. Bin aber noch sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## beren2707 (27. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[X] i7 4770K (4C/8T)

Seit mehr als fünf Jahren mittlerweile. Wird auch noch eine Weile halten müssen und sollte mit OC eine Mittelklassekarte (Navi?)  des kommenden Jahres ausreichend befeuern können.


----------



## Hacksplash (27. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

_Intel Xeon E3-12xx v3/v4 (4c/4-8t, HSW/BDW)

_
selbst nach 4 Jahren immernoch sehr brauchbar. Klar in Extremsituationen fehlt hin und wieder etwas Single-Core Leistung (eher Takt als IPC) und die 150+fps Shooter-Fraktion wird mit ihm auch nicht mehr glücklich, aber für mich reichts auf jedenfall noch (da wo er an meine Unspielbarkeitsgrenze kommt schaffen moderne CPUs vielleicht 200% mehr fps - ruckelfrei wirds dadurch aber auch nicht  ).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*



Hacksplash schrieb:


> ruckelfrei wirds dadurch aber auch nicht


Dann liegt das aber eher an der Engine des Spiels als an den FPS.


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Immer noch ein 6700k, reicht noch völlig, wird wohl auch bis Ice Lake drinnen bleiben.


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (28. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[X] I7-8700K

Ist in Wirklichkeit der 8086K, ist ja aber praktisch das gleiche


----------



## commodore128d (28. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x} i7 3930K @ 4.6GHz

Mein treuer W3680 auf 4.5GHz musste leider gehen, zu gunsten eines Rampage 4 Extreme mit 3930K für 60€


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (8c/16t) mit fixer Spannung, da die Auto Spannungen zu hoch sind. Bei Release des 3700x fliegt der 2700x dann raus.
Gestern in Watch Dogs 2 wieder 90% Cpu Auslastung gehabt...Ein 3700x mit 10 Kernen@4,5ghz wäre ein super Upgrade.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (29. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Immer noch der 4790 und das wird noch lange so bleiben


----------



## .::ASDF::. (30. November 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x]_ Core i7-8700k (6c/12t)
_
Ist eigentlich ein  Intel I7-8086K aus dem Intel-Jubiläumsgewinnspiel, ansonsten hätte ich noch nicht aufgerüstet


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 bei 4,175GHz. 
Reicht besonders mit auf 3533MHz und CL14-15-14-28 getaktetem Speicher völlig aus.


----------



## rocc (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

_[x] Intel i7-8700K_

Ich liebe diese CPU einfach! Glatte 5 GHz bei 1,280 Volt - die "silicon lottery"  war mir gnädig.


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (8c/16t)

Und bisher sehr zufrieden!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Nach wie vor 1090T 

Bei resourcenhungrigeren Spielen zock ich auch ab und zu mal auf meinem Faltserver mit seinen beiden Xeons.


----------



## theTPH (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Hab mir grade erst nen 8700K günstig zugelegt  Weil mir der 9700K ohne HT doch nicht so ganz geheuer war, da ich neben dem vielen zocken doch auch einiges an Anwendungsperformance brauche.


----------



## Essigwurst (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] i7-8700K

... weil der 8086K hier fehlt , und hochzufrieden.


----------



## Atma (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Immer noch einen i7-7820X mit OC auf 4,5 GHz

Um mal die Skylake-X Fraktion hier zu vertreten


----------



## redeye5 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Hab vom 2700 auf nen 2600x gewechselt.
Abgesehen von AC bringt mir Takt bislang doch etwas mehr als Kerne. Und das X470 gaming 5 ist mangels fixer Spannung, aber dafür mit Offset und BCLK echt besser für die X-Versionen geeignet.
Bei Ryzen 2 könnte es evtl doch wieder ein Achtkerner werden, wenn bei Takt und IPC noch mal was dazu kommt.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] i9 9900k

Mich wundert das es davon hier im Forum anscheinend schon einige gibt, aber der i7 9700k noch kein einziges mal gewählt wurde.
Dabei finde ich ihn nicht unattraktiver als den 9900k. (OK beide sind nicht sonderlich attraktiv  )


----------



## Lyrathos (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

I7-8086k fehlt... und nein es ist nicht der gleiche wie ein 8700k


----------



## NOQLEMIX (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] Intel Core i7-5930K

Mal schauen, wie lange mich der noch begleiten wird. Bis jetzt bin ich noch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## VoodaGod (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] FX 8120  

mal schauen ob ich mit dem bis 2021 durchhalte um die 10 jahre vollzumachen, oder ob ich für cyberpunk oder red dead 2 auf einen ryzen 2 upgraden werde


----------



## XXTREME (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] AMD Ryzen 7 2700


----------



## ric84 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Mein Board und CPU sind fast 8 Jahre alt o.O


----------



## Verak (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] _Intel Xeon E3-12xx v3/v4 (4c/4-8t, HSW/BDW)

_Immer noch den guten Xeon im Rechner, der wohl Mitte nächsten Jahres gegen einen Zen2 R3 3300 ausgetauscht und auf 5GHz hochgeprügelt wird.


----------



## Jläbbischer (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Seit ner Woche eine  Ryzen 7 1700X


----------



## FoxX11 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

x R1600 ... schön das die community langsam nach P/L ,nicht nach Marke kauft


----------



## Corsair_Fan (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

i7-8700k sollt für die nächsten Jährchen reichen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Find' ich gut, dass die Ryzen kommen.
Schätze mit der nächsten Generation wird es noch deutlich heftiger, im positiven Sinne.
Der R5 3600(ohne x) hört sich super an.

Bisher bin ich aber noch auf 8600k(@ 6x4,5GHz), was auch ne schöne Preis-/leistungs Zocker-CPU ist/war, für unter 250€.
Der wird noch ne ganze Weile halten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

@FoxX11


> schön das die community langsam nach P/L ,nicht nach Marke kauft


Du verwechselst Preis mit Leistung, nicht umsonst hat Intel eine 30% bessere Spiele-Leistung.


----------



## chrisu250180 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Seit ca. einer Woche habe ich meinen FX 8350 gegen einen Ryzen 7 2700X getauscht


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*



			
				;9634138 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verwechselst Preis mit Leistung, nicht umsonst hat Intel eine 30% bessere Spiele-Leistung.



"P/L" beschreibt ein Verhältnis von Preis zu Leistung. Und wenn man für 30% mehr Leistung fast 80% mehr bezahlen muss, gibt es nicht viel zu verwechseln.

Und wie viele Spieler kaufen schon einen 9900K? Das Hauptgefecht findet in einem ganz anderen Leistungssegment statt, wo AMD derzeit P/L-mäßig ebenfalls die Nase vorn hat.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] I5-3750K

ich zocke aber auch nicht mehr soviel.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

@Mahoy


> "P/L" beschreibt ein Verhältnis von Preis zu Leistung. Und wenn man für 30% mehr Leistung fast 80% mehr bezahlen muss, gibt es nicht viel zu verwechseln.
> 
> Und wie viele Spieler kaufen schon einen 9900K? Das Hauptgefecht findet in einem ganz anderen Leistungssegment statt, wo AMD derzeit P/L-mäßig ebenfalls die Nase vorn hat.


Ich glaub du bist ein wenig verwirrt, FoxX11 bezog sich auf Markentreue Käufer, du fantasierst was von der Geiz ist Geil Ideologie.


----------



## s-technyx (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Geköpfter i5-8600k. Top Prozessor und reicht vollkommen zum Zocken


----------



## Maexen (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Wie schön, dass ich jetzt auch bei den Ryzen-Freunden gelistet werden kann. ^^ Hab den 2600 nun genau 2 Monate und bin absolut zufrieden damit, klasse Teil.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*



			
				;9634652 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub du bist ein wenig verwirrt, FoxX11 bezog sich auf Markentreue Käufer, du fantasierst was von der Geiz ist Geil Ideologie.



Hast du schlecht geschlafen, sitzt dir einer quer oder warum so pampig? 

FoxX11 schrieb wörtlich, du selbst es zitiert: "schön das die community langsam nach P/L ,nicht nach Marke kauft". Sprich, sie kauft derzeit nach P/L-Verhältnis, und das hat nichts mit "Geiz ist geil" zu tun, sondern mit Wirtschaftlichkeit. Den Unterschied erkläre ich dir gerne - falls tatsächlich nötig, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe, du bist ja anzunehmenderweise kein Idiot - ein andermal.

Worüber man natürlich durchaus diskutieren kann wäre, ob vorher tatsächlich eher nach Marke gekauft wurde. Dafür müsste man klären, auf welchen konkreten Zeitraum sich FoxX11 bezieht. Die letzten paar Jahre wurde Intel ganz sicher nicht deshalb bevorzugt gekauft, weil "Intel" draufsteht, sondern weil AMD einfach nichts Konkurrenzfähiges anzubieten hatte. Es gab allerdings auch immer wieder Zeiten, da war AMD konkurrenzfähig oder sogar besser und *trotzdem* wurde bevorzugt Intel gekauft.

Jetzt haben wir erstmals den Fall, dass AMD konkurrenzfähig ist und dem angemessen auch kräftig gekauft wird. Und das ganz gewiss nicht aus Markentreue, sondern weil Preis und Leistung und das Verhältnis derselbigen stimmen. Womit sich der Kreis schließt.


----------



## sunburst1988 (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

i7 6800k

Der sollte es noch einige Zeit tun. Immerhin wird er ja auch immernoch im GPU-Benchmark der PCGH verwendet . Sollte es mal eng werden kann ich ja immernoch übertakten.


----------



## JanJake (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*



			
				ΔΣΛ;9634138 schrieb:
			
		

> @FoxX11
> 
> Du verwechselst Preis mit Leistung, nicht umsonst hat Intel eine 30% bessere Spiele-Leistung.



Stimmt, es ist also Sinnvoll für 30% mehr Leistung, bei 720P! (Bei Full HD und mehr keine 20% mehr) mal eben 60% mehr Geld hinzugeben? Okay... wer jedes FPS brauch sicher, aber 99% der Leute brauchen es nicht! 

Für das was ein 9900K kostet bekommt man schon fast einen 1950X mit doppelt so vielen Kernen und Threads! In Spielen vielleicht nicht schneller aber in Anwendungen klatscht der den locker weg.


----------



## Camari (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[X]  i7-7800X

Find den Prozessor gut und bin damit zufrieden


----------



## ludscha (17. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[X] i7-5960X 

Wird so bleiben, bis Intel die HEDT-Plattform wieder verlötet.


----------



## blautemple (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Ist doch schon passiert


----------



## DeFi (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

8700K hat den guten alten 2600K nach fast acht Jahren ersetzt


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

i5-4690 @3,9 GHz


----------



## Hans_ (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Aktuell i7 3770, wird nächstes Jahr ausgewechselt.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

[x] Core i9 9900K (8c/16t)


----------



## GamerFx (28. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Aktuell I7 4790.

Wird nächstes Jahr für einen Ryzen 3000 gewechselt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Schade das man nicht all seine CPUs angeben kann, denn mein 5675C ist eine Erwähnung wert.
Durch seinen L4 Cache zeigt er in seiner Kern+Takt-Gewichtsklasse, noch immer wo der Hammer hängt 
Bester kauf seit vielen vielen Jahren...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Der Ryzen 2600 hat mein I5 4690k abgelöst.


----------



## sebbolein (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

i7 6800k - hat meinen i7 2600k beerbt.


----------



## Happy1337 (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Xeon X3450@3,6Ghz


----------



## chill_eule (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Intel Core i5-3470 @ (mittlerweile) 4Ghz.
Ist das Ding schon so alt, dass es hier nicht mehr abgefragt wird?!


----------



## Mahoy (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*



chill_eule schrieb:


> Intel Core i5-3470 @ (mittlerweile) 4Ghz.
> Ist das Ding schon so alt, dass es hier nicht mehr abgefragt wird?!



Der fällt unter den Auswahlpunkt "Intel Core i5-3xx0 (4c/4t)", vermute ich.


----------



## chill_eule (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der fällt unter den Auswahlpunkt "Intel Core i5-3xx0 (4c/4t)", vermute ich.



Hab ich wohl übersehen


----------



## th_fn_styles (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Seit Jahren ein FX8320@4.4GHz


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*



Ion schrieb:


> auch wenn HisN was anderes sagt.


Ja, das ist ein kundiger Typ, recht hat er...


----------



## DocVersillia (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Immer noch meinen alten Xeon 1230 V3 @ 3,7GHz auf allen Kernen.. .reicht immer noch...


----------



## NCphalon (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Hoffe ich hab jetzt zum letzten mal "Intel Core i5-3xx0 (4c/4t)" ankreuzen müssen


----------



## Unti Bunti (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

i7 5820k @4,0-4,5 ghz  reicht noch ein paar jahre


----------



## Sam_Bochum (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Ryzen 5 2600@4ghz


----------



## jotun85 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Ryzen 2600.

Obwohl auch ein Ryzen 2700x oder i8700k im Budget drin gewesen wäre. Ich zocke in VR, arbeite mit neuralen Netzen und analysiere Schachpartien. Trotzdem war selbst mein alter Xeon 1230v3 kaum überfordert. Von daher habe ich das Geld lieber in Gehäuse und Mainboard gesteckt. Der Ryzen tut's einfach und aufrüsten ist ja bei AMD kein Problem. Bei einer 150€ CPU mit der Power kann man auf lange Sicht nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Sonstige Xeon CPU  (Xeon E5 Haswell-EP)


----------



## 3dfx01 (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Ich bin gespannt was intel und amd dieses jahr bringen, ich würde schon gerne von meinem broadwell aufrüsten, die ipc ist scheinbar noch immer top dank l4 cache, aber beim takt, beim ram und bei den neuen ssd schnittstellen hakt es doch deutlich. Scheinbar geht der trend in richtung mehr kerne, das interessiert meine spiele aber herzlich wenig, mehr als 8 kerne brauche ich sicher nicht, egal ob mit dem virtuellen zeug oder nicht, ohne wäre es mir auch recht. Wenn beide firmen ihre gute stücke heraus gebracht haben entscheide ich, spieleleistung und effizienz will ich sehen, preis ist nebensächlich da ich nicht jedes jahr kaufe


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Januar 2019)

@JanJake


> es ist also Sinnvoll für 30% mehr Leistung [...] mal eben 60% mehr Geld hinzugeben?


Wer mehr will als alle anderen bieten zahlt mehr, das ist in jeder Branche so.
Ein i5 8400 ist in Spielen etwa gleich schnell wie der schnellste AMD, also ein Ryzen 2700X, der i5 kostet aber deutlich weniger, 315 zu 179€, wo sind in diesem Forum die Vernunftkäufer  Hier kauft die Mehrheit das jeweils beste, sieht man doch.
AMD als günstig zu bezeichnen ist sowieso ein Trugschluss punkto Spieleleistung, geschuldet ihren marodierenden Foren-Horden die es hassen zu differenzieren  
FoxX11 Botschaft war eigentlich eine andere, nämlich das mehr AMD CPUs kaufen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber das darf man hier nicht laut sagen weil die Firmentrolle sonst manch parteiischen Moderator aufwecken, das muss man etwas verstecken (das mache ich aber nicht mehr, da ich hier schon lange nicht mehr aktiv bin, ich eiere nur noch in den Umfragen herum).


> Für das was ein 9900K kostet bekommt man schon fast einen 1950X mit doppelt so vielen Kernen und Threads!


Das ist hier aber so ziemlich nutzlos, es geht hier ausschließlich um SPIELE.


> bei 720P! (Bei Full HD und mehr keine 20% mehr)


Wenn man sich als kundig fühlt weiß man natürlich, dass die Mehrleistung mit einer potenteren GPU einhergeht, eine GPU bremst man auch nicht im CPU-limit aus.
Außerdem sind es nicht 10% weniger wie du angibst, zum Beispiel CB gibt/testet bei ihren Monatlichen Ranglistenvergleichen die Angaben in FHD, hier unterscheidet sich das Ergebnis deutlich weniger als du glaubst.

Las mich raten, das Anwendungsargument ist schon gekommen, was kommt jetzt, natürlich das Zukunftsargument, tjo, das war schon immer Käse, sah man auch schon beim PhenomX6 und bei den FX, die Illusion ist höchsten amüsant.
Nicht vergessen, es geht hier natürlich nur um Spiele, aber soweit hast du sicher nicht gelesen


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Die i9 9xxxX CPUs fehlen irgendwie.


----------



## Wastlline (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Bei mir steckt der i5 8600k, gekauft in 2018, im Pc. Ich hoffe doch, das ich noch eine ganze Weile mit Diesem, alle Spiele, auch die Neusten, spielen kann. Oder was meint ihr? Der CPU sitzt auf dem Asrock Z370 extreme4.


----------



## klimbo123 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*



			
				ΔΣΛ;9704603 schrieb:
			
		

> @JanJake
> 
> Wer mehr will als alle anderen bieten zahlt mehr, das ist in jeder Branche so.
> Ein i5 8400 ist in Spielen etwa gleich schnell wie der schnellste AMD, also ein Ryzen 2700X, der i5 kostet aber deutlich weniger, 315 zu 179€, wo sind in diesem Forum die Vernunftkäufer  Hier kauft die Mehrheit das jeweils beste, sieht man doch.
> ...



Ja, es stimmt, ich bestätige, die Illusion macht am meisten Spaß und vor allem, da wir den PhenomX6 und den FX sehen können


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Ach wie süß, ein Firmengnom mit einem Zweitaccount, wie putzig wenn man die Realität verleugnet, wie läufts im AMD Hauptquartier 
___

Nachtrag:
Tjo, wie es aussieht wurde er gebannt ... warum wohl


----------



## enux (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Bei mir ist es diesmal ein i5 8600k geworden. Der hauptsächliche Einsatzzweck meines Privat-PCs sind Spiele. Daher passt das erstmal.


----------



## herbyka (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

i7-3770


----------



## Gsonz (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

In meinem PC steckt nach wie vor der gute alte i7 4790. Er schafft es momentan problemlos, meine GTX 1080 auszureizen


----------



## cerbero (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

i7 - 8086K (beim 8700k das Häkchen gemacht...)


----------



## deltoo-3790X (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Immer noch der gute alte i7-3930k, ist übertaktet immer noch gut genug für alle Anwendungen und ein Umstieg wäre mir zu teuer


----------



## kmf (2. März 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

immer noch der mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so taufrische 1800X im Gaming K7.  
Der tut sein Rumwurschteln immer noch zu meiner Zufriedenheit verrichten. Läuft seit Jahr und Tag bei 4Ghz mit angepassten RAM-Timings, wie sie hier auch einmal in einer Printausgabe von PCGH veröffentlicht wurden. 

Besser geht bestimmt immer, ich frag mich aber, ob das derzeit wirklich nötig ist? Vielleicht beim nächsten Ryzen. Mal schauen...


----------



## Wastlline (2. März 2019)

*AW: Welche CPU steckt in deinem primären Spiele-PC? (Q4 2018/Q1 2019)*

Bei mir werkelt die i5 8600k...


----------

